# Water droplets inside windshield 2013 Cruze???



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Condensation? I have had frost on the inside of my window on many cars, including the cruze. If you leave the floormats wet it seems to condensate over time and ends up with moisture on the inside of the windows.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine did this too (only froze). I was so confused, as I have never seen that before. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## carolinacruze (Feb 24, 2013)

The frost was early this morning on the outside "typical",the weather was close to 60 this afternoon and it looked like someone sprayed half the inside of the windshield with a hose,big droplets everywhere


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

if not condensation could be the window seal maybe but I agree seems more like moisture inside the car to start esp if u dont use the ac to dry it out


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you run the AC, does water drip on the ground under the car? I have had a clogged evaporator drain (not on the Cruze) that pretty much fogged up my windshield all the time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Operating in recirculate maybe?

That can create a good bit of water on the inside.

Rob


----------



## carolinacruze (Feb 24, 2013)

Yep,AC stays on recirculate,used it several days last week,I'll switch it to fresh and also check that the drain is free.Talked to a friend this evening and mentioned the water on the windshield,said his Cherokee did the same thing and he was checking for leaks.He thinks it's our weather,temps below freezing,heavy rains then 60 degree days


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Here in Illinois if you run recirc and forget to go to fresh the inside glass will collect all the condensate and freeze on the inside.

Most likely the prob will disappear once you get it dried out by using the outside air position.

Rob


----------

